# Tremolo pedal



## Grandpa Simpson (Oct 7, 2008)

i've been looking for a good tremolo pedal for about 80$ - 100$
i was thinking about the Boss TR-2.
any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

For that price a TR-2 is a great option. They're fun to mod too if you feel like cracking it open. The volume boost mod can help restore some of the perceived volume drop you get when you use a tremolo that doesn't have a boost. You can also find the Voodoo Labs Trem, used, for about that price. But personally I think the TR-2 is a better deal -- you can get different wave shapes out of it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Take a look at the new Danelectro Cool Cat tremolo. It is true bypass and well constructed. Or, the old "mini" Dano "tuna melt" gets rave reviews; even some boutique guys use this trem on their board.

Either is cheap and sounds quite good.

TG


----------



## Grandpa Simpson (Oct 7, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Take a look at the new Danelectro Cool Cat tremolo. It is true bypass and well constructed. Or, the old "mini" Dano "tuna melt" gets rave reviews; even some boutique guys use this trem on their board.
> 
> Either is cheap and sounds quite good.
> 
> TG


the danelectro pedals are cheap! i think i should go to my local store and try them out.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Grandpa Simpson said:


> the danelectro pedals are cheap! i think i should go to my local store and try them out.


Yep, but they sound great. The little mini plastic ones aren't that rugged, but they can still take a licking and have great circuits too. I've owned the Chili Dog Octave, French Toast Octave Fuzz, Chicken Salad Vibe, Fish and Chips EQ, Rocky Road Leslie, and T-Bone Distortion and they are all great.

TG


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Line 6 Tap Tremolo is a nifty pedal. Apart from tap tempo (which, of course, only really "works" when the intended speed is something you can actually tap out; feet tend to crap out above 2hz!), one of the things I like about it is the tube bias model they included among the three model choices. I like it a lot, although I have to admit I have not compared it directly with an actual tube amp that uses power-tube bias for tremolo purposes. It also does stereo panning and offers dynamic control of modulation rate. So you can hit a chord hard and the speed picks up and then settles down to a slower rate. very neat effect, and pretty distinctive in the tremolo-pedal market.

The recent-issue EHX Pulsar (not the original) has garnered some positive reviews as well. One of the things it offers is the ability to do quasi-ring-modulation, which is a nice perk.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I almost bought the Seymour Duncan Tremolo pedal for it's versatility and ease of use. I preferred it over the line6. It has tap tempo and wave shape selection as well as choosing the ratio for the number of reps per tap when in tap mode.

IN the end, I gave up the tap function for the beautiful warm tube tone that the EH Wiggler had to offer. The Wiggler was more, but it does do great vibrato as well simulating leslies, etc.

Edit:
MHammer, I wonder if I tried the same Line6 one that you are talking about, or if it was a different one.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bcmatt said:


> MHammer, I wonder if I tried the same Line6 one that you are talking about, or if it was a different one.


I was talking about the Tone Core Tap Tremolo; the one in the 2lb chassis. http://line6.com/tonecore/tapTremolo.html

Were you thinking about the MM4 Modulation modeller? http://line6.com/mm4/

The MM4 seems to have the bias trem model, though I'm not sure if that model also includes envelope control like the Tap tremolo. In general, the Tone Core pedals are essentially modeller pedal "components" ported over to individual pedals instead of a one-unit-does-everything pedal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

mhammer said:


> It also does stereo panning and offers dynamic control of modulation rate. So you can hit a chord hard and the speed picks up and then settles down to a slower rate. very neat effect, and pretty distinctive in the tremolo-pedal market.


For an awesome use of the modulated tremolo effect on this pedal check on The Verve's new album. The track _Valium Skies_ has this amazing rhythm guitar part in the back ground that, when the chord hits, has this fast trem on it that slows down as its held. It's pretty freaking amazing sounding. Fresh, ya know?

Here's the song....

[youtube]yR67PcuiTV8[/youtube]

err...not sure why that isnt' work. The link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR67PcuiTV8


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Cool Cat Tremolo recommend. I just got one and I love it.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

iaresee said:


> For an awesome use of the modulated tremolo effect on this pedal check on The Verve's new album. The track _Valium Skies_ has this amazing rhythm guitar part in the back ground that, when the chord hits, has this fast trem on it that slows down as its held. It's pretty freaking amazing sounding. Fresh, ya know?
> 
> Here's the song....
> 
> ...


You need to add =Option after the opening youtube like this:

[noparse][youtube=Option]yR67PcuiTV8[/youtube]
[/noparse]
[youtube=Option]yR67PcuiTV8[/youtube]


----------

